# ??? Heat transfer vs. sublimation ...same or ?



## AAE (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok so I've been doing my research on heat transfer machines for putting transfers on shirts, socks, pants, sleeves etc. etc. etc. and have been coming across some that say heat press machine and some that say heat press sublimation machine. What's the difference? Can they both use the same transfers? Need help newbie to the while heat transfer/ press world.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

Two different processes ... both processes require a special type of printer, special ink, special transfer paper, and a heat press.

Inkjet Transfers are printed onto special Inkjet transfer paper using an inkjet printer. Then you take the printed image and heat press it onto the garment. Quality varies depending on the printer, ink, transfer paper and garment type. The image will usually fade over time and with frequent washes.

Dye Sublimation prints are also created by an inkjet printer, using special Dye Sublimation ink, RIP software, and special Dye Sub transfer paper (not the same as the inkjet transfer paper). You then take the printed image and heat press it onto the garment (white or light polyester ONLY). Quality is outstanding, but the learning curve is much steeper. Using the proper Color profile is critical. The image will never fade, crack, peel, or washout (the white or light poly fiber is actually dyed).


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

A press does not care what it presses....all you need to do is make sure the press goes to the temp you desire...normally at least 400F or 202C(I think it is 202) a digital timer and tempis desirable


----------



## AAE (Jul 18, 2008)

So they both can press a plastisol transfer?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Any heatpress that can hit 200C can do dye sub. We use the same heat presses for vinyl, dye sub, inkjet and rhinestones. Oh, and plastisol foil effects.

Just make sure you get a heat press you like.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Like others said already - heat press can be used for all sorts of transfers - dye sub, ink-jet, plastisol, rhinestones... Pressing time and temperature would be different for different media, but principle is the same. 
Even pressure is crucial for all types of transfers. 

I personally prefer a swing-away press to a clam press as it is easier to set up jobs when the heat platten is out of the way.


----------



## AAE (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks guys...ok so next ??? is there some kind of instruction book on what temps for what type of transfer and for what items...if there is such a book would love to get my hands on that!!! if there isn't such a sheet or book could someone make one that would be awesome! I'm sure it'd be a best seller esp on this forum...right?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

AAE said:


> thanks guys...ok so next ??? is there some kind of instruction book on what temps for what type of transfer and for what items...if there is such a book would love to get my hands on that!!! if there isn't such a sheet or book could someone make one that would be awesome! I'm sure it'd be a best seller esp on this forum...right?


Every printer, every heat press and every substrate will be different.

You need to get some stock and start practicing. 

With sublimation there are three main variables that come into play. 

Time
Temperature
Pressure

If your transfers aren't coming out good (and its not the printer that is the problem) you need to modify one of these variables.

Now, to keep from going insane, only modify one variable at a time and keep copious records.

Get some scrap stock and print some color swatch sheets and start testing. 

When you are done you should have a pile of sample pieces with notes scrawled on them i.e., [email protected] or [email protected] and so on. 

If you are scorching the fabric, it's to hot. If you are too dull its either too cold or too short of a press. Pressure comes into play the least. The majority of your adjustments will be in time and temperature. 

When you're done, you will have your machine dialed in and know what substrates work best for you and how to best sublimate on to them.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Patrick gave very good advice. If you are intending to do dye-sub - get some synthetic fabric swatches and play around with them, writing down the results. 
We are pressing most fabrics at 195-200C for 60 sec on low to medium pressure. Some fabrics require lower temp. or different time.

When you are buying substrates for dye-sub from a reputable vendor, they would usually come with pressing instructions. 

To my knowlege, plastisol, vinyl and rhinestone transfers also should come with pressing instructions.


----------



## Saumya DNB (Jun 20, 2019)

If you want to only sticking with the business on t-shirts or garments, I would suggest sticking with heat transfer. If you want to work with other objects, such as ceramic printing, plastic printing, tiles printing, mugs, clocks and awards, sublimation would be your best bet.

Both the technologies are useful, beneficial and affordable but you need to choose which is best for you.


----------

